# A Question on Dickinson (754, specifically)



## golightly (Feb 2, 2006)

This is a question related to an assignment for a course in Literary Interpretation.  

In Dickinson's 754 ("My Life had stood -- A Loaded Gun"), do you recognize an image that stands out as unrelated to the central theme of the poem?  I have been close-reading this poem for nearly an hour, scouring the stanzas for an image that does not directly address Dickinson's struggle.  Does anyone have any ideas?  I have other options for poems to write about, but I love 754 so much, I'd hate to write about anything else if I didn't have to. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Withered Rose (Feb 10, 2006)

:?: Not sure I understand what you're asking.

Do you mean an actual picture she was trying to convey, or an emotion that was present and completely unrelated to the core topic? 
(In case you can't tell from my signature, I'm a Dickinson fanatic)


----------

